# Late Chicken Cook



## Cliff H. (Oct 21, 2006)

Decided to bbq some chicken legs and thighs.  Started late but thats ok. 

Marinated in Chiavetta's for a few hours.  Grilled indirect with a little hickory on the side.  Then glazed with good o'l cheap bbq sauce.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 22, 2006)

Dam looks good...need to do me some Q....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 22, 2006)

hey Cliff, what's Chaivettas?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hey Cliff, what's Chaivettas?


Cap is a local marinade sold in the Buffalo area, it's vinegar based kind of like the Road Side Chicken recipe....Good stuff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 22, 2006)

well Cliff is in Arkansas!  How can I get my hands on some of dat stuff?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks great Cliff!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 22, 2006)

Cliff, it looks great! The best part about late starts is that it's good for breakfast also!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well Cliff is in Arkansas!  How can I get my hands on some of dat stuff?



You must know SOMEONE that lives in NY.


----------



## Finney (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn yankees...

Looks great Cliff.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn yankees...
> 
> Looks great Cliff.



Hey they are long gone, Cards and Puff's team now!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Game on!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

got my Chiavetta's in the mail today!  Can't wait to try it!


----------

